# Game 2: Los Angeles Lakers (1-0) @ Los Angeles Clippers (0-0) [10/29/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers.com lists Thomas as the probable starter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

In my opinion this game is going to be a lot more competitive than tonights game. Clippers look decent on paper, and Davis is the type of guard that used to give us trouble.

Will the new look "defensive minded" Laker's show up two nights in a row?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for tomorrow night's game, though I might have to record it and thus, won't be around for the game thread.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Baron kills us most of the time. I'm expecting a good game unlike tonight's. Lakers win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow night's game, though I might have to record it and thus, won't be around for the game thread.


Pathetic....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:basel:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree this could be a very tough game. Our depth should allow us to have some good energy. Bynum needs to have a bounce back game after tonights clunker. 

Baron will be a headache because he will penetrate our defense and allow the Clips to get some easy baskets. 

I think we'll get the win but we better be ready Thornton could be a real headache as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum played well against the Clippers last season (when he did play them) and if Camby is out, I fully expect him to have a huge game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Bynum played well against the Clippers last season (when he did play them) and if Camby is out, I fully expect him to have a huge game.


Yeah. That's if we decide to actually pass him the ball correctly.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Camby not plying, Thomas and Davis likely to play. I never was too worried about the Clippers, but this year they've managed to put a decent team together, despite Brand's backstabbing. Here's hoping for a great game and a Laker W! 

p.s.: when do you put your clocks one hour back in the USA? Because we've just done it last week and the difference is now 5 hours (8 hours for PST). Just checking so I won't be caught by surprise.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

we switch Sunday morning, approx. 2 a.m.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bynum pretty much nullifies anything kaman can do.. he really got to kaman.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This will be a good test as we always struggle with penetrating, kick out guards. Combine that with the second of a back-to-back(no travel) and we can see where our defense really stands. I hope Bynum can do a number on Kaman again. I expect to see the strong side zone more extensively to keep Baron out of the lane. If we can limit the amount of times Bynum/Gasol/Odom have to help on penetration, the outcome will be good.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Camby probably wont play, Boom Dizzle and Thomas are going to be limited due to injury. I think we should dominate. Its the Clippers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bynum owns Kamen...youtube it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report*



> Tonight we face a familiar coach running the same system we have seen for years but with some new faces. The Clippers have nine new players this season. They have had a difficult pre-season with players missing time due to injuries. The opportunity to get to know each other on the court was lost and they must learn and adapt under the pressures of the regular season. From a game preparation standpoint it creates some problems because the lineups that we will see tonight have not played a game yet. Without the help of special effects we cannot show the team exactly what they will see tonight. Because of this fact it is even more important to know what each individual can do.
> 
> In the backcourt the Clips will feature free agent signee Baron Davis. Obviously we are familiar with his game. He will push the ball in transition and is capable of pulling up from anywhere on the floor. He will be involved in a variety of screen and rolls with the toughest ones being the “DRAGS” in transition. These are the ones where the screener runs/flows into the screen before the rest of the defense is set. Dependable Jason Hart will back up Davis and he is solid in a reserve role. Quick rookie Mike Taylor had a good game against us in the preseason but will not see much action. Cuttino Mobley is a long armed scorer who will get some opportunities in the post and shooting from 3. Their draft pick, Eric Gordon, comes into the game with a scorer’s mentality. He has 3 point range and can finish at the rim. Ricky Davis will play some 2 and some 3. He loves to shoot and score. We can’t let him get started.
> 
> ...



https://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum's got a lot of rust to work through. And he doesn't have his timing yet. I don't see Bynum owning Kaman tonight at least. 

But you never know. He's young.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

In addition to Baron Davis, Tim Thomas always hurts us too. This game will be a good test to see if we can stay "interested" and maintain a killer instinct. After last night's impressive victory, it would be easy to suffer a letdown game against the Clips.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I will be around for the game - plans didn't go through. I hope we ****ing destroy the Clippers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> So I will be around for the game - plans didn't go through. I hope we ****ing destroy the Clippers.


Just admit you cancelled your plans because the Lakers are more important.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets go lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, nah I actually would've liked for my plans to go through. But it's all good. Lakers as my 2nd option tonight is far from a bad thing.

Here we go!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, nice shot by Drew.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh great, Basel is here :sarcasm:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fish for 3


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is off to a good start.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Unfortunate, broken play and they score. Boo.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bynumite!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well give Baron that all day.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thomas. lol.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

omg, Radman shot is beautiful. All net.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I like Bynum being aggressive on the glass. He's looking good so far.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice drive by Kobe


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Joe Torre in the building.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bad shot by Kobe


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot by Fish. That's what we ask from you. Please don't drive and force your lay-ups.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

haha Bynum with the block on Kaman.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stop turning it over! 3 turnovers by the Lakers, all by Kobe. Stop letting them strip the ball from you.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe running the flow a little clumsey tonight. Baron Davis is going to take advantage of that.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Kobe is getting ripped left to right wtf


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> Wow, Kobe is getting ripped left to right wtf


Thats just hard defense. Be glad they don't call that or Kobe would foul out most nights.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to turn this game thread into a 400 post thread myself lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder if it takes Baron 2 hours to grow that beard.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom comes in; hope he kicks some ***.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot by Mr.Bryant. Looks like he wants to be aggressive in the 1st qt. tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Except for Bynum, the defense hasn't been good tonight. Looks like the regular Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with back to back jumpers.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yee. Kobe again.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Except for Bynum, the defense hasn't been good tonight. Looks like the regular Lakers.


Well see. A lot of the CLipps offense had been from Laker turnovers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is SUCKING tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Baron is trying too hard to make highlights.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> Well see. A lot of the CLipps offense had been from Laker turnovers.


Last night, we had 15 turn overs. But we had such a swarming transition game going.. We limited Portland to what they could do with those turn overs.

Tonight we look tired. Kobe looks very tired.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Good D on that play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, Bynum already looks better tonight than he did all of last night.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Last night, we had 15 turn overs. But we had such a swarming transition game going.. We limited Portland to what they could do with those turn overs.
> 
> Tonight we look tired. Kobe looks very tired.


It's different when Baron is running the break though. Although I agree with you, this is a different team. They might be tired because of the bask-to-back. Well see.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Baron Davis looks like a built basketball version of Homer Simpson.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice. Lamar.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf kind of D was that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clippers take the lead for the first time...

Ridiculous turnovers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers keep leaving Ricky open at the three... And it's gonna be a long night.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow, seriously.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with his 4th turnover, on a - you guessed it - strip.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ariza for 3. yee.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza for 3 at the buzzer after the missed alley-oop! Nice! Lakers lead 30-27 after 1!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clutch shot Ariza. Good job.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine, nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice move by Sasha getting in the lane and laying it in with the left hand.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Do not leave Novak open please.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I love our 2nd unit. Push the ball in their throats!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lmao at Dunleavy "that wasn't even a foul" lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta hit those free throws, Ariza.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Tevor misses both ft's/


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yee. good d


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Thomas just dunked on Gasol and Odom. 

LOL.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

haha stupid thomas, thats 2 delays on you.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make your free throws!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

free-throws, seriously guys.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

no way novak.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine open, machine miss.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing like crap, and yet we're right there with them. I'm not worried, but we need to start playing a little better.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We're playing like crap, and yet we're right there with them. I'm not worried, but we need to start playing a little better.


I'm not worried about the offensive end that much. The Turn overs are a little disturbing, but it happens in a fast break offense which is what I guess we are now?

But the defense is not making me happy. We are lucky the Clippers are missing jumpers, because a lot of them have been wide open.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice shot by Farmar or like Collins would say Farmer


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol shot is cash money


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Machine.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You got to love that Sasha has utterly no fear about shooting a 3 out there. He was the only one besides Kobe with nuts in the finals last year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a pass from Farmar to Ariza for the dunk! Timeout Clippers! 9-0 run by the Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar looks awesome.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yee


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You got to love that Sasha has utterly no fear about shooting a 3 out there. He was the only one besides Kobe with nuts in the finals last year.


Haha, yeah, Sasha doesn't give a ****. If he's even remotely open, he's taking the shot.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yee. Nice pass by Famar.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar is playing on a different level right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar to Bynum on the alley-oop is something I'm going to love getting used to seeing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum does NOT need to be taking a jumper from that far out...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Luke Walton is coming in...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza for another 3!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ariza's work in the summer is paying off. I wish Odom would of done the same.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> Ariza's work in the summer is paying off. I wish Odom would of done the same.


You act like it's easy to just sit around drinking coronas all day.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe looks like he is trying to hard.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

There goes Fish and his stupid lay ups


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, they are just allowing for the Clipps to hack at the ball every time Kobe makes a move.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Even Luke is playing better than Kobe tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke scores nice


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

a 3 in transition is not my favorite, but ill take it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> a 3 in transition is not my favorite, but ill take it.


...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kidding me davis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great finish to the half! 59-44 Lakers.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol got pushed pretty sick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our second unit is just nasty.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*1st Half Boxscore*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

On the offensive end of his skills.. Ariza cuts a lot like Butler.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

gtfo says Bynum


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe needs to stop shooting.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum... Theres our defensive anchor.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bynum needs to shut up and walk to the other end.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

and 1 yee


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

One more rebound for Drew's 1st double double of the season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Radman yee.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, look at the arch on Vlades three.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice pass by Kobe, then Gasol gets hammered.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love this team.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I still remember that game that Radman lit us up for like 8 or 9 3's. lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Radman, right now you deserve to sit on Phil's chair.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at Phil


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"Our free throw defense is exceptional." - Phil Jackson

:laugh:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Fish lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher is having a good game tonight - kind of gone under the radar.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good decision by Fish to throw it into the mismatch down low


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau to Odom - nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great playby Kobe. 30-point lead.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol Kobe is an ******* for that.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW. 

We are giving a Whoop-*** party to Clippers. Who knows they might leave the town by the end of the night...lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loving that Kobe's rebounding numbers are high. Last night he had 11, and tonight (so far), he has 7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Clippers have scored 6 points in the 3rd quarter so far...and there's only 2:51 left.

That's what I call defense.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

where are you suckers that said ariza can't bring anything to the table that odom can do better

other way around


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's so fun watching blowouts when we're the ones blowing the team out.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol Farmar


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> It's so fun watching blowouts when we're the ones blowing the team out.


so true, i'll take a 40 point blow out over a last second buzzer beater any day


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know it's been said before, but if Ariza can get a consistent jump shot, this team is going to be more ridiculous than it already is.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good move by Gasol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I know it's been said before, but if Ariza can get a consistent jump shot, this team is going to be more ridiculous than it already is.


I'm glad Captain Obvious is here. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Mihm getting in the game now.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CM with a nice jumper


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

****, I thought he was guna throw it down on Kaman.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That would've been a beautiful play if it wasn't for the foul.

By the way, Hubie Brown, it's Farmar, not Farmer.

It's not that hard, people!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When did Sasha learn to pass like this?!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Vuja back to back steals and behind the back passes lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Odom is a fool lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And now Odom goes behind the back to Mihm! I love it!

Our 2nd unit is insane!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Odom my god. you air head.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hahahaha!! its pretty! its soo pretty!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good game going on right now up at GS, GS vs. NO.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kate Hudson is hot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Powell enters the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> good game going on right now up at GS, GS vs. NO.


I was just telling Cris that. I hope the Warriors can pull off the win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke has played well tonight - good to see.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mr.Luke with the jumper


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I was just telling Cris that. I hope the Warriors can pull off the win.


Same here. they are missing Monta big time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Magette is easting up Peja lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Farmar yee.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy ****


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Farmar has an insane vertical.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CM tip in


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Another tip in by Mihm


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

GS up 1 with 29 sec left. NO time-out and ball. Ronny has 0points 3a 4reb and 4 blocks.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasha's ball handling looks a lot better from last season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Player of the game: Ariza


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This game highlights one thing we're gonna be downright scary for everyone we play. We have everything you need to be great. 

I felt sorry for the Clips.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> Player of the game: Ariza


Ariza was awesome.

But I'm giving it to Farmar.

He was unreal tonight on both ends.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vote for the player of the game!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We are on pace for an 82-0 season, lol jk


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

You guys have a great team. Loving it so far.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im going with Farmar because of the nasty dunk. Hes making plays the whole game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My vote goes to Farmar as well.

3 votes for Farmar, 1 for Ariza.


----------



## Eyeslack (Sep 21, 2008)

amazing... just simply amazing! their playing the best team basketball i have ever seen in my life...


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

I have to give it to farmar he was great tonight, our second unit is just nasty unreal GO LAKERS!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar. This wasn't even fair. :lol:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

this is all i have to say: HOLY ****!!! - (our bench)...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, I had my alarm clock set at 3:30, to watch the game, but I guess I was too tired from the previous day, so I just punched it and rolled right over. 

40 point win, are you freaking kidding me?! I have to get this game somewhere.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

im sure there will be beatdowns in the near future, don't feel bad


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

It was a great win on the second day of a back-to-back. Even our 2nd & 3rd units were beating them. Keep in mind, though, that the Clippers have like 9 new players that they're trying to integrate. Plus, Camby didn't play. So we'll probably only beat them by 35 next time =).


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> It was a great win on the second day of a back-to-back. Even our 2nd & 3rd units were beating them. Keep in mind, though, that the Clippers have like 9 new players that they're trying to integrate. Plus, Camby didn't play. So we'll probably only beat them by 35 next time =).


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, 40 pt blowout. Awesome game. Even Mihm and Luke came in and filled it up in garbage time.

Ariza looks nasty good. He is hitting shots from everywhere and still playing fiesty defense and slashing to the hole.

Kobe 16/8/3
Pau 13/9/6
Bynum 12/9/3-BLK

are you kidding me?! WE will kill you from everywhere. Anyone of those guys could be players of the game. But i will go with Farmar for PoG for his energy. He finished with 15/5/5 but was truly the spark that ignited the team.

2-0 baby.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

On our way to 98-0 :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

# 55 - points scored from the Bench Mob while shooting 64% from the field.

# 38 - point margin of victory, continuing the Lakers dominance from last season, when the Lakers took all 4 games by an average of 26 points.

# +29 - from Lakers big man Pau Gasol. He had 13 points, 9 boards and a Lakers' game high 6 assists.

# 28-10 - difference in perimeter points, favoring the Lakers, with 4 minutes left in the second quarter.

# +16 - Lakers advantage in bench points with 2 minutes left in the second quarter.

# 15 - Jordan Farmar has only continued to impress everyone. He added 15 points, 5 rebounds and 5 assists to close out the game and seal the win.

# 12-4- Lakers' run to start the second quarter to give them a 15 point cushion at half time.

# 4th- Kobe Bryant did not play the entire fourth quarter and the Lakers' still extended their lead and closed out the game.

# 13 - Clippers points in the third quarter as the Lakers built a huge lead going into the fourth quarter.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

i c u over at you know where Basel :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been there as a guest, but that's not me rocking the Stacy Keibler avatar.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oh...oops....I guess you have fans!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> oh...oops....I guess you have fans!


I guess so.


----------

